

Bugs in your programs - endlessvoid94
http://blog.bloc.io/bugs-in-your-programs

======
kintamanimatt
> As we learn to code, one of the most frustrating experiences we can have is
> finding bugs in our code.

Bug hunting can be a really fun thing to do. It's a challenge to (often) see
beyond your own blind spot and use logic and reasoning to find the error.

TDD (and its kissing cousins) aren't a panacea, but I suspect OP's testing
strategy is a little too thin or absent. Chances are if there is a test suite,
it's not properly testing the entire code base.

~~~
marquis
Depending on the bug and the stress level, it can certainly be a riveting
experience to search for an error deep in your own code. I find it's also an
important source of refactoring for me, I take notes about what v2 will _not_
be doing. Unit testing is great but it doesn't teach me to innovate or come
across solutions I hadn't thought of before like genuine dirty bugfixing can
do.

------
zht
this post explains... that there may be bugs in our code and third party
libraries and that if you fix them you'll improve as a coder.

I'm curious, who learned something from this post?

~~~
marquis
New coders may not really know the value of bug hunting. In a mentoring
situation I would stress the bug hunting/fixing should be considered a
challenge, not a chore.

------
ericHosick
For me I see coding as:

A) R&D/Learning - Code/hack out new ideas and learn. B) Production - Use known
methods + what was learned in A to write production code.

For A, it seems that we can R&D/Learn all we like without TDD/BDD etc. Hack
away. Get a proof of concept out. But please don't put that code into
production.

For B, use something like TDD to assure robustness. I would also argue using
BDD to assure coverage of system behavior.

I feel a majority of bugs in code is because developers stick stuff created in
A into production.

